# M*A*S*H* circumcision episode



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

I just watched an old episode of MASH in which a young mother wanted her baby boy (looked about 3-4 months old) circumcised for religious reasons.

Someone mentioned that it was just an "elective" procedure, but it was in the context of wasting military resources I believe.

The priest on site who agreed to attend the ceremony stressed to the mother "don't worry about the circumcision...I have many friends with them!" 

Ethics weren't mentioned.

At the end of the episode, the procedure was performed with the beautiful wide-eyed baby staring peacefully forward, never so much as flinching or wimpering the entire time. He didn't make a noise except for a few happy sounds. The adults in the room were joyful and afterward the doctor was patted on the back for the "good job" he did.

Ugggh. I hate that people can watch this episode and have their misconceptions on circumcision pain to be reinforced.


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

MASH addressed many issues throughout it's run. It's true that circumcision was not one of them. It wasn't being challenged at the time MASH was being filmed. I bet that the folks involved would handle circumcision differently, now. It is a shame that they can't have the chance to redo the episode.


----------



## tropicana (Sep 11, 2011)

yeah, consider the context. that episode is, what, 30 years old?

MY bet would be that they were all congratulating each other for being willing to do it for "religious reasons" (ie, Jewish) and that they were being "so open minded" to allow that on the air back in the 1970s.

but what do i know.

i would be much more concerned about portrayal in a new episode of a modern TV show.

---------------

which sorta raises the question: why DON'T modern shows go ahead and take on this issue? ie, Greys Anatomy, which loves to show made up medical extremes, could tackle an infant circumcision gone wrong. if it's true that California has low circ. rates, and Hollywood people themselves don't do circs of their own babies... why is this issue NOT getting the coverage it deserves??


----------



## Hugh Intactive (Nov 12, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tropicana*
> 
> ...which sorta raises the question: why DON'T modern shows go ahead and take on this issue? ie, Greys Anatomy, which loves to show made up medical extremes, could tackle an infant circumcision gone wrong. if it's true that California has low circ. rates, and Hollywood people themselves don't do circs of their own babies... why is this issue NOT getting the coverage it deserves??


It's getting plenty of coverage. It's almost obligatory for TV shows to devote at least part of an episode to circumcision sooner or later. It's just the wrong kind of coverage. The messages are that circumcision is beneficial, painless, trivial, funny, and more of an issue for the parents than the baby. Here's a paper about it: http://www.circumstitions.com/tv-thatthing.html

"The League" has a circumcision going wrong, but you could hardly say it tackles the issue. Even that is treated as a joke. And while some Hollywood people (notably Jemima Kirke, whose baby is due today) are against circumcision, others (Rosie O'Donnell) will throw a party to circumcise even an adopted baby.


----------



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

Have you guys watched the movie "What to Expect When you're Expecting?"

**Spoiler alert if you haven't and plan to rent it.**

First of all, it was pretty lame IMO. Spoon fed and simple. Lam-o. lol

Cameron Diaz was pregnant and learned she was having a boy. She was at the doctor's, in the waiting area, and she saw a pamphlet on infant circumcision. She said "Oh, we need to learn about this..." The boyfriend scoffed and asked "What's there's to learn about? We're getting him circumcised..."

(I'm paraphrasing from memory here)

Nurse walks by: "Many parents are choosing not to circumcise these days!"

I was glad to here that little tidbit. Maybe some parents heard that and decided to research it more.

Anyway, Cameron Diaz and her BF argued the entire pregnancy about circumcision. She didn't want to "mutilate" her son (her words I believe) and he insisted that it was the normal thing to do. I got the feeling that Cameron Diaz's character was being made out to be kind of nutty about the issue, even though everything she said was right on.

Later, as Cameron was in dramatic labor (of course) being wheeled in to the delivery room screaming in pain, she proclaimed to the boyfriend "I don't care about his penis anymore! I just want this baby out!" leaving viewers to believe they would ultimately circumcise, since the bf never did give an inch on the topic.

Well she had a freaking girl and so the baby was saved.

I was not impressed.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Here's an older thread about the "What To Expect" movie.

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1352753/cameron-diaz-appearing-on-jimmy-fallon


----------

